# Ninja got her CGC tonight



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

After three weeks of being grounded due to being in season, she passed. 

Most of it was ok. But it wasn't actually pretty. She did not like the Doberman in class, and the Rotty they used for the strange dog was not her favorite either. I think she's a racist. 

She was a little nervous during the separation, but not bad. She did not drag the lady around.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)




----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

Congrat's ! Isn't it a great feeling ? I know what you mean as we just got our CGC and sweated the separation exercise !
Way to go


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratz!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks all. As a treat I thought I would let her sleep in my room last night. Usually Babsy is in there. But she's in heat, so is Jenna. Tori sleeps for about two hours and then jumps off and on the bed for the rest of the night. Heidi is coming into heat, Whitney and Arwen and Rushie and Milla have been in, but not Ninja due to her being in heat the past couple of weeks. 

So last night, I thought I would let Ninja in. Then, just of insurance I would put a diaper on her. Oh my. Perhaps I shouldn't have tried this when I came home very late. Perhaps I shouldn't have done it when I had just moved 220 pounds of dog food, filled water buckets, cleaned poo and was sweating to death. Maybe I shouldn't have done it when I had to go to the bathroom. Perhaps I shouldn't have done it when I had to get up very early to get my dogs done before taking my dad to his therapy session over an hour away, maybe I should have checked my lunar chart and calendar. 

Ninja pulled away, would NOT stand, would NOT stay. I did not have a collar on her. She squirmed. She lay herself on the floor like a dead thing. Every time I got it almost, she got up and ran away. I think at one point she leaked a little to release those pharamones that work so well with dominant dogs, but infuriate people. I, in turn pulled her tail several times (trying to hold her while I got the thing the rest of the way on), I got more and more frustrated, somehow, I got it on her. 

She was panting and wagging her tail and squirming, like she not sure if she should be stressed or happy and playful or wondering whether she should object to the garment. She did jump right up onto the bed and curled up next to me to sleep. 

This morning it was still on her. I forgot the late night scene and the diaper and opened the gate for her to let herself out, LOL. 

Well now I have a rather soggy diaper, and a still crazy puppy.


----------

